# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Windows Workflow Foundation >  3 Questions de base.

## vOnYuRi

Bonjour !! 

Je suis nouveau dans wf , mais jai travailler avec des outils open sources ( jBMP , bonita ..) et par analogie a ces moteur je voudrai savoir :

Quand un processus Workflow est implmenter sous wwf cest en quel langage de description de workflow est til implmenter ? (XPDL ,JPDL.)
Moi jai vue que du code en C#. mais ya aussi les fichier xaml ?? 

Le moteur wf en lui-mme est-il charg sur un serveur dapplications ?? IIS ? 

Les donne relatif au workflow (instances, variables wf ) ne sont pas stock sur une base de donnes comme cest le cas sur jBPM ou bonita ???


Cordialement YuRi

----------

